# "Hello!" from Germany!



## romanr (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey everyone at VI-Control,

my name is Roman and I'm a 26-year old composer from Aachen, Germany. I'm composing music in the trailer- & soundtrack genre since 1 1/2 years now, so I'm still a beginner in this genre & branch. But it's totally exciting how fast one can train skills in composing, mixing, etc. by just creating music and using resources like this great forum.
It was an important source when I was comparing sample libs and considering which I wanted to buy, but also in gaining knowledge of how to handling these products, writing in this genre, etc.. So I finally decided to join you now and am really looking forward to interesting talks and discussions.
When I'm not sitting at home composing new music, I'm studying Sociology at the university of my hometown Aachen.

If you like to, feel free to check out my Soundcloud profile to get an impression of my music: http://www.soundcloud.com/acheronticdawn (www.soundcloud.com/acheronticdawn)

Best regards from Aachen,
Roman


----------



## almound (Oct 26, 2015)

Greetings. Your SoundCloud tracks have some good sounds. Personally, I'm drawn to "The Wanderer's Tales," "Incipiens," and "The Fortune-Teller's Hut." You certainly know your genre. I'm interested to mock up original classical concert music. Kinda different, but we face many of the same challenges. (https://soundcloud.com/almound) Looking forward to asking you questions. Hopefully I can help out some time.


----------



## atw (Oct 26, 2015)

Herzlich willkommen Roman.


----------



## Justus (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome, Roman!!
I saw your posts on the Albion One thread recently and listened to your tracks.
Really nice! And you do this kind of music for just 1,5 years? Wow, apparently you learn fast and have a good ear!
Good to have you in this community!


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 27, 2015)

Haha, greetings from Aachen too. Welcome to this little world :D


----------



## romanr (Oct 27, 2015)

Justus said:


> Welcome, Roman!!
> I saw your posts on the Albion One thread recently and listened to your tracks.
> Really nice! And you do this kind of music for just 1,5 years? Wow, apparently you learn fast and have a good ear!
> Good to have you in this community!


Thank you very much for this feedback, have to say it makes me really happy to hear that :D! Yeah, I started in March 2014, so there's still a lot to learn and practice :D.



Ganvai said:


> Haha, greetings from Aachen too. Welcome to this little world :D


Aah, awesome! Grüß dich, toll zu hören dass es noch mehr Aachener hier gibt :D!


----------

